# Need Enigine Wiring Diagram



## b_j0hns0n (Apr 25, 2009)

I need the engine (powertrain) and the fuse block wiring diagrams for an 1989 Audi 200 with an MC2 10vt. Fuel, ignition and computer specifically.
I'm getting ready to stick the MC2 in a 4000cs but I don't want to spend 200 smackers on the bentley manual.
I hear its mostly a plug and play swap but I'd like to compare the diagrams anyway.
If anyone has a manual and could email me the diagrams or has a manual they want to sell that won't cost me half the price of the 200 that would be awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

